# 0-10 V auf 0-24 V Dynamisch



## Mbeti (9 Februar 2020)

Guten Tag,

Ich möchte gerne mit einem SPS Ausgang ( 0-10 V / 1 mA / ~2 Ohm )
ein Proportional Ventil Ansteuern ( 0-24 V / ~ 100 mA / ~140 Ohm )
Das ganze sollte natürlich alles galvanisch getrennt sein.
Zur Verfügung würde eine 24 V Speisung stehen.
Irgend welche Ideen für eine geeignete Schaltung, welche nicht die Welt kostet?

Danke und Gruss !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Februar 2020)

Zeig' mal her, das Teil! Funktioniert es über vielleicht auch über ein PWM-Signal?


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2020)

Schau mal nach dem ACON34 Signalwandler von der Firma "Technische Alternative"
Ob die Ströme passen kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen. Da musst du halt einen Blick ins Datenblatt werfen.


----------



## Mbeti (10 Februar 2020)

PWM Signal geht nicht...
Der ACON34 Wäre genau das was ich Suche, jedoch darf der nicht mehr als 20 mA Last daran sein... 
Eigentlich Suche ich eine kleine Verstärkerschaltung die Spannung sowie Strom "verstärkt" und zudem noch Potentials frei ist...
Immer in Berücksichtigung der Ein/Ausgangs Impedanzen..


----------



## Gleichstromer (10 Februar 2020)

Schau mal nach Proportionalverstärkern.
Mit getakteter Ausgangsstufe z. B.   https://www.leg-gmbh.de/html/pv1_proportionalverstaerker.html
Komplett analog z. B. http://www.servowatt.de/


----------



## Mbeti (10 Februar 2020)

Das sieht interessant aus, werde mal eines ausprobieren.
eine eigene Schaltung wäre allerdings immer noch zu bevorzugen...


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2020)

Mbeti schrieb:


> Das sieht interessant aus, werde mal eines ausprobieren.
> eine eigene Schaltung wäre allerdings immer noch zu bevorzugen...



Dann such mal unter dem Begriff "Step Up DC/DC Wandler".


----------



## Mbeti (10 Februar 2020)

Dies habe ich schon...


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2020)

Mbeti schrieb:


> Dies habe ich schon...



Wo liegt dann das Problem?
Bei den Step Up Wandlern findest du im Datenblatt in den meisten Fällen eine Referenzbeschaltung.
Für den Aufbau reicht ne Lochrasterplatine.
Somit alles gut


----------



## Mbeti (10 Februar 2020)

Ein DC DC Step up wandler geht nicht da die Leistung nicht gegeben (Max. 90% vom Eingang) ist sowie ein Abhängiger Ausgang vom Eingang nicht immer der gleiche ist.(Dynamisch)...


----------



## Gleichstromer (10 Februar 2020)

Mbeti schrieb:


> Das sieht interessant aus, werde mal eines ausprobieren.
> eine eigene Schaltung wäre allerdings immer noch zu bevorzugen...



Dann könnte man einen Standard-Trennverstärker (z. B. TV2 von LEG) nehmen und dahinter einen Leistung-Operationsverstäker von ONSEMI, ST, oder z.B. TI:
http://www.ti.com/de-de/amplifier-circuit/op-amps/power/overview.html

Oder einen HiFi-Verstärker mit Spannungsteiler vor dem Eingangssignal, ist auf jeden Fall dynamisch.

Edit:
Wenn du auch noch die galv. Trennung selber machen möchtest, schau mal ins Datenblatt des HCNR200.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Februar 2020)

Mbeti schrieb:


> PWM Signal geht nicht.....




TRV-20V.1,5A

Schade, aber vielleicht kannst du dennoch etwas damit anfangen. 1,9kHz ist ja quasi analog. Eventuell kann man das Signal auch einfach hintenraus glätten (Diode, Elko). Oder mal bei Rinck nachfragen. Einschränkung: 20V


----------



## Mbeti (10 Februar 2020)

Hätte eigentlich auf einen Schaltplan mit einem OP741 o.ä. gerechnet...


----------



## Gleichstromer (10 Februar 2020)

Mbeti schrieb:


> Hätte eigentlich auf einen Schaltplan mit einem OP741 o.ä. gerechnet...



Nix leichter als das: http://www.igfd.org/?q=opamp+high+output+current

Und noch ein Gratistip: nimm nen LM358 o. ä., der 741 iss nix für single-supply-Anwendungen ...


----------



## Mbeti (11 Februar 2020)

Habe mal die schaltung mit nem LM358 aufgebaut.
Nun Brauche ich noch leistung... also 200mA bei 24 V gibt ca. 5W...
Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich noch die Leistung in das ganze bringe???
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## det (11 Februar 2020)

Moin,

bist du sicher das du 0-24V benötigst. Prop Ventile sind normalerweise Stromgesteuert. Sprich irgendwas um 12V fix, und dann 0-200 (500)mA geregelt. Und Proportional dazu bewegt sich der Kolben. Einfachste Stromsteuerung geht mit einem Spannungstabi L200. Im Datenblatt sind Schaltungsbeispiele.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Mbeti (12 Februar 2020)

Ja,
SPS Ausgang ( 0-10 V / 1 mA / ~2 Ohm )
ein Proportional Ventil Ansteuern ( 0-24 V / ~ 200 mA / ~140 Ohm )
Zur Verfügung würde eine 24 V Speisung stehen. Single Supply..

Du hast recht, das ganze Funktioniert auch wenn man eine 24V Spannung konstant hat und nur den Strom regelt...
Jedoch habe ich als Ausgang eine 0-10 Spannung als Referenz.


----------



## Gleichstromer (12 Februar 2020)

Eine Stromregelung ist mit einem OP auch einfach realisierbar:

Der 1-Ohm Widerstand misst den Strom, bei dir würden also 0-200mV an dem Widerstand abfallen, max. 40mW Verlustleistung.

Mit der Spannung an Vin gibst du den Strom vor, also 0-200mV entspricht 0-200mA. Zum Anschluss an die 0-10V aus der SPS einfach einen Spannungsteiler davor.

Der Ausgangstransistor kann so ziemlich jeder N-Kanal MOSFET (z.B. IRFxxx) oder NPN-Transistor (z.B. BD135) sein, der einige Watt Verlustleistung hat, die höchste Verlustleistung muss der Transistor "verbraten", wenn seine Kollektor-Emitter-Spannung die gleiche wie die Spulenspannung ist, bei 24V also 12V und entsprechend 100mA Strom, das ergibt 1,2 W Verlustleistung. Also kleines Kühlblech an den Transistor.

Der Kondensator verhindert Schwingungen der geschlossenen Regelschleife. Wenn´s schwingt den Wert vergrössern. Der Widerstand vor dem MOSFET-Gate sollte im Bereich von 50-250 Ohm liegen, bei einem NPN kann er kleiner (min. 20 Ohm) sein, ganz weglassen sollte man ihn nicht.


----------



## Mbeti (12 Februar 2020)

Verstehe ich das richtig, also einfach einen Spannungsteiler für den Ausgang der SPS(10k und 200) und parallel zum 200 einen 1 Ohm widerstand der an den Eingang des OP?


----------



## Gleichstromer (13 Februar 2020)

Der Spannungsteiler reduziert die 0-10V aus der SPS auf die erforderlichen 0-200mV für Vin, die Spannung am nichtinvertierenden Eingang (In+) des OP. Die Widerstände des Spannungsteiler müssen dafür das Verhältnis 10 zu 0,2 haben, also genaugenommen z. B. 9,8 kOhm und 200 Ohm.

Mit dem 1-Ohm Widerstand ist der in der Schaltung gemeint. Bei 0-200mA fallen daran 0-200mV ab, diese Spannung liegt dann am invertierenden Eingang (In-) des OP an. 

Der OP regelt seine Ausgangsspannung so, dass die Differenz der Eingangsspannungen Null wird. Also bei einem Vorgabewert von 135 mV an In+ wird der OP den Transistor so ansteuern, dass die Spannung an In- auch 135mV ist, was bei dem 1-Ohm Widerstand 135mA entspricht.


----------



## Mbeti (13 Februar 2020)

Habe da mal eine Skizze gemacht... Bitte um Kommentar oder Berichtigung...


----------



## Heinileini (13 Februar 2020)

gleichstromer schrieb:


> die widerstände des spannungsteiler müssen dafür das verhältnis 10 zu 0,2 haben, also genaugenommen z. B. *R7 = *9,8 kohm und *R6 = *200 ohm.


R4 = 0 Ohm. . . . . .


----------



## Mbeti (13 Februar 2020)

Das habe ich eigentlich schon gemeint jedoch vergessen nachzutragen.... Aber sonst i.o. ?


----------



## PN/DP (13 Februar 2020)

Was ist das für eine SPS-Baugruppe, deren 0-10V-Ausgang Du mit 100 Ohm belasten willst? Üblich sind Lastimpedanzen im kOhm Bereich.

Harald


----------



## Gleichstromer (14 Februar 2020)

Grundsätzlich ist das so in Ordnung. Ich habe mal noch eine  Freilaufdiode ergänzt, ich kenne mich mit Proportionalventilen nicht  aus, aber bei einer induktiven Last ist das angebracht.
C1 hab ich etwas größer gewählt, eventuell muss er noch größer werden, so bis 100nF. Wichtig ist, das überhaupt einer in der Schaltung ist.

Dein R4 ist hier überflüssig, wenn überhaupt würden man ihn bei Anwendungen mit hohen Anforderungen einsetzen und dann gleich R3 machen.


----------



## Mbeti (17 Februar 2020)

Danke für die Hilfe an alle!


----------



## Metabastler (17 Februar 2020)

Nicht eingezeichnet, da 'Selbstverständlich' : Ein bis zwei Kondensatoren (z.B. 100nF, 10µF) nah am OP über die Versorgungsspannung!


----------

